
VR HACKATHON Dec 2-4 at Microsoft Reactor Co-Hosted by Enflux (YC W16) - mickeyferri
http://www.enfluxvr.com/single-post/2016/11/16/VR-HACKATHON-Dec-2-4-at-Microsoft-Reactor
======
mickeyferri
We are pleased to announce that Enflux (YC W16) is joining forces with
Microsoft, VRHackathon.com, and the Web3D Consortium to bring to you the VR
Hackathon at the Microsoft Reactor, SF, Dec 2-4!

This VR Hackathon, organized by Microsoft, VRHackathon.com, the Web3D
Consortium, and EnfluxVR, brings together the brightest minds interested in VR
and complementary technologies to develop innovative hardware and software
solutions.

More info on our Facebook page here:
[https://www.facebook.com/events/1782522358688599/](https://www.facebook.com/events/1782522358688599/)

TO ENTER AS A DEVELOPER, SIGN UP HERE:
[http://vrhackathon.com/san_francisco.html](http://vrhackathon.com/san_francisco.html)

Developers interested in working with EnfluxVR suits, fill out our form here:
[https://goo.gl/forms/qXSE2zNAMNGURktc2](https://goo.gl/forms/qXSE2zNAMNGURktc2)

Location Microsoft Reactor, 680 Folsom St., San Francisco Date and time Fri,
Dec 2 - 5:00-10:00pm Sat, Dec 3 - 8:00am-10:00pm Sun, Dec 4 - 8:00am-7:00pm
Prizes, food, drinks, and lots of fun. What better way to spend a weekend?

More info - visit our Facebook Event Page -
[https://www.facebook.com/events/1782522358688599](https://www.facebook.com/events/1782522358688599)

Thank you!

Mickey from Enflux

